# Apologetics 101 class - constructive feedback appreciated



## panta dokimazete (Apr 16, 2006)

Would REALLY appreciate feedback!

http://tinyurl.com/s9l8w

go straight to slideshow view:

http://tinyurl.com/jgpfn

Please remember - this for a group that does not even understand the term apologetics...and barely understands the concept of doctrine...

-pax-

-JD

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 16, 2006)

Would also appreciate good high level out line suggestions...

considering:

II. Christ - Historicity and Nature
III. Philosophical\Moral Arguments
IV. Accidental vs. Designed


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

Am I supposed to say I saw alot of mistakes? Or was it good?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 16, 2006)

Well...*any* feedback is appreciated...please be gracious and specific, though!

-JD

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

I thought it was pretty good. A lot easier to understand then Greg Bahnsen.

That's the wrong answer, isn't it?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> I thought it was pretty good. A lot easier to understand then Greg Bahnsen.
> 
> That's the wrong answer, isn't it?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> I thought it was pretty good. A lot easier to understand then Greg Bahnsen.
> 
> That's the wrong answer, isn't it?



oooo, you're gonna get me in trouble!!! 

...but thank you...

...trying to make sure my folk get started on the right track.

-JD

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdlongmire_
> 
> 
> Well...*any* feedback is appreciated...please be gracious and specific, though!
> ...



jd just my 

1) i think your citation font needs to be made smaller. they appear to be the same size as the points you are trying to make. i think that detracts from your presentation.

2) the 2nd to last slide says something to the effect of what the bible is not. i think i know the point your trying to make, but in context of apologetics i think we can say the bible is a history, science etc book. i dont think God is seperate from science or history etc. how can we explain science in light of scripture? God has a history as well with the Hebrews. of course that may be a bit too much for the beginner. im not sure i would have included this slide....

again just my


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh! You wrote it!?  I didn't know. Good thing I didn't put what I really thought... JK!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> 
> jd just my
> 
> 1) i think your citation font needs to be made smaller. they appear to be the same size as the points you are trying to make. i think that detracts from your presentation.



yep - agree - this is in the process of edit - I actually just put it together this afternoon and I am cleaning that up right now. Whanted to get the raw data in there, then clean it up...thank you.



> 2) the 2nd to last slide says something to the effect of what the bible is not. i think i know the point your trying to make, but in context of apologetics i think we can say the bible is a history, science etc book. i dont think God is seperate from science or history etc. how can we explain science in light of scripture? God has a history as well with the Hebrews. of course that may be a bit too much for the beginner. im not sure i would have included this slide....
> 
> again just my



I agree - when I am teaching it - I plan to discuss the ways that it has those characteristics, but that it is not it's Primary purpose.

Great feedback - thank you!

-JD


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> Oh! You wrote it!?  I didn't know. Good thing I didn't put what I really thought... JK!



well - I mostly *compiled* it ...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 16, 2006)

That's is alot to cover for a basic class. How long will you be teaching it?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 16, 2006)

3 months or so...I plan to introduce the concepts and give some resources (mostly web based).

Believe me - I *know* how cursory this will be - why I pulled the definition and emphasized continual growth.

Hoping to begin introducing some Reformed concepts...but I am finding that there seems to be a strong counter-reaction to the Doctrines of Grace among the SBC...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdlongmire_
> Would REALLY appreciate feedback!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/s9l8w
> ...



Updated based on some reviewer's recommendations...


----------



## Answerman (Apr 17, 2006)

As a follow-up to those links that I gave you in your other thread, here is a link that has some good material for beginners:

http://www.frontlinemin.org/apologetics.asp

I have reviewed some of the articles on this page and they appear to be written with the beginner in mind.

In Christ,
David


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 17, 2006)

good deal - I am not sure which thread you are referring to, but thanks!

-JD

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------

